# Burstner Goodies Catalogue....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Movera have just released their 2008 pdf catalogue for Burstner bits...

http://movera.com/pdf/buerstner_low_2008.pdf

If you see anything you like then note the part No and your main dealer should be able to get it for you.

_Warning_ Takes a while to download!

pete


----------

